# Panel Cover Paint



## reiling3 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a few GE panel covers that got beat up a little bit during shipping. Have any of you guys had any luck touching up with a rattle can or small brush? Any specific brand/color of paint to use? Thanks.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

reiling3 said:


> I have a few GE panel covers that got beat up a little bit during shipping. Have any of you guys had any luck touching up with a rattle can or small brush? Any specific brand/color of paint to use? Thanks.


 
I have seen a few guys redo them, didn't look bad.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I’ve used the Benjamin Moore "Dover Grey" quick dry spray paint for indoor panels and covers before and it looked great. I don’t use GE, so they may be different, but it was a near perfect match to the OEM color on them. Just be sure not to spray paint over any of the factory labels.
Some guys would argue that painting a panel or cover somehow violates the listing, but to that I say scratches and surface rust are not part of the listing either.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

reiling3 said:


> I have a few GE panel covers that got beat up a little bit during shipping. Have any of you guys had any luck touching up with a rattle can or small brush? Any specific brand/color of paint to use? Thanks.


 There was a spray paint available from the suppliers years ago.

I believe it was G.E. Glyptal Grey. Maybe I have that spelled wrong!

Is this product still available?

I have not seen it in many years!

OR, am I that old? :001_unsure:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

It is easier just to paint the whole cover than try and match a paint.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> It is easier just to paint the whole cover than try and match a paint.


Yeah, same goes for work vans.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I believe the color is DOVE GRAY.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/RU..._-Paints-_-4CH76&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=4CH76


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

GE is crap.


----------



## reiling3 (Jun 23, 2009)

Personal opinions of manufacturers are irrelevant in my position. My job is to install, make everything operate according to spec, and not look like sh*t. I have no problems with GE. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Last cover i got from GE was so dented up and mangled I made them send out a new one. Box was in pristine shape though so it left the factory looking that way.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Whenever I get a damaged panel or it doesn't meg out, I immediately call my supplier and exchange it. He can send me all the paint or replacement parts in the world, but I am buying a brand new piece of equipment and I expect it to be perfect.


----------



## CWOODS (7 mo ago)

ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A COVER PLATE FOR A GE TLM2020RCU


----------

